# When to walk after dinner



## Latheef123 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello All,

I am new here and this is my first thread.

I am 24 years old and diagnosed with type 2 diabetes since 18 months. I take 500 mg metformin a day after dinner.

I wanted to ask that when is the best time to take a walk after dinner i.e. after 0.5 hrs or 1 hr or 1.5 hrs or 2 hrs. I used to walk daily after dinner for about 3 miles. Yesterday after 30 mins of dinner took a 3 mile walk. After walking exercise I test my blood sugar it was 290 mg/dL (2 hours after dinner). Again today morning I check my blood sugar in fasting then it was 195 mg/dL.

Ask me if you need more information. Also share me your workout schedules.

Kindly help me with the time of exercise.

Hope to see reply from you all.

Thank you


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 13, 2020)

Latheef123 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here and this is my first thread.
> 
> ...



welcome to the forum. Where in the world are you based? I only ask because you are using BG units that are used in the US and parts of Europe rather than the mmol/L we use in the UK.

For us we’d divide mg/dl by 18 so that your 290 would be 16mmol/L, and your 195 would be 11mmol/L

Those are quite high numbers, which makes me wonder what you are eating more than when you are exercising. Are you reducing your carbohydrate intake as part of your diabetes management?

Being 24 is quite young for T2 (especially if diagnosed 18 months ago at 22!) and seems to be a difficult age to get a diagnosis right, because sometimes T2 is assumed when a person actually has one of the rarer types of diabetes like LADA (slow-onset T1)... Or just straight-up T1 but the Dr thinks that’s only for children. 50% of T1 cases are actually diagnosed in adulthood!

My answer to your question would be to walk pretty much straight away after eating, but it may be different because my diabetes management involves taking insulin doses.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 15, 2020)

Mike has written a good response.
Can you give us an idea of what your daily food consumption consists of? In other words, what is an average breakfast, lunch and tea for you and do you eat snacks in between.
It might also help to know if you are overweight, slim or average build?
Walking is a good way to lower BG levels at any time of day but it is better not to spike your BG levels by eating lots of carbohydrates in the first place. This means not just cutting out sweet foods but also reducing your portions of rice, pasta, bread and potatoes or any other starchy food, especially those made from grains and just have one portion of fruit a day.
Since you have a BG meter you will be able to assess how what you eat for each meal affects your levels by testing before eating and then 2 hours after and reduce your portions of carbs next time to reduce the spike.


----------



## Browser (Jan 19, 2020)

I enjoy a brisk half to one hour walk about an hour after dinner.


----------



## Lunar Girl (Jan 20, 2020)

very interesting. I have just got a new puppy, so when she has her jags I will be out walking her.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 21, 2020)

I have lunch between midday and 2pm usually. I then tend to have a walk between 3pm and 5pm for around 1hr (about 6km). I tend not to eat much in the evening.

To be honest, however, I don't think it matters how long you wait after eating. It is more to do with what you find comfortable (I hate walking on a full stomach!).

Also, if you're looking to lose weight, a brisk walk is better than a slow one. So again, for me, not being full is a benefit.

Andy


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 22, 2020)

My grandad always insisted we sat down for half an hour after big meal. He was a chemist but had trained in biology too so I always think he must have some reason behind these things. Or perhaps he just wanted to make us sit down and be quite for a while!


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 22, 2020)

I try to walk for at least 15 minutes straight after any meal.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 23, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> My grandad always insisted we sat down for half an hour after big meal. He was a chemist but had trained in biology too so I always think he must have some reason behind these things. Or perhaps he just wanted to make us sit down and be quite for a while!



Wasn't there a public health film back in the day warning about people on beaches eating food then going straight out for a swim. I think the 30 minutes was mentioned then too.


----------

